# Having fun with my electric violin



## Mitica100 (Jul 10, 2006)

Well, about a year ago I plugged everything in and prepared my four string violin for some impromptu fun. As I decided to record it DI (Direct Input) on the computer, this is what came out. My apologies to Deep Purple, this was just fun under the sun for about five minutes.

http://www.tindeck.com/audio/my/246fn

The ZETA Strados electric violin (4 strings) was plugged into a distortion pedal and a sound processor, I won't enter the details but it made it sound like a rock guitar.


----------



## darin3200 (Jul 11, 2006)

Electric orchestra instruments are amazing. I wish had an electric cello


----------



## thebeginning (Jul 13, 2006)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> Electric orchestra instruments are amazing. I wish had an electric cello



that would be soooo awesome.  reminds me of apocalyptica.



that's sweet stuff mitica!


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 13, 2006)

Thx!


----------

